# Beauregard--- July 21, 2009



## Jefroka (Jul 22, 2009)

I've mentioned in a few posts how my tegu is growing quite rapidly. I've had him three weeks now. When I received him from the post office, this is what I was greeted with, little fellow approximately 10-11" long. <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/IZgStGqchhJJkpcw36-cZg?authkey=Gv1sRgCIv8sbzpntufXQ&feat=directlink" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/IZ ... directlink</a><!-- m -->


Now look t him! <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalus/July222009?authkey=Gv1sRgCMbihpGK4a--UQ#" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalu ... pGK4a--UQ#</a><!-- m -->

Even Bobby said he is growing pretty darn fast. I built an intermediate new house for him, almost finished (will post pics soon) as he is growing out of the 20g long tank I've been keeping him in.

Hope you enjoy the pics, and last thing, he is now slightly more than 16" long, that's 5-6" of growth in three weeks!


...Jefroka


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 22, 2009)

awesome pics growing real fast good job..


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 22, 2009)

What a stud!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 22, 2009)

holy cow thats insane how fast it grew.... im amazed


----------



## Jefroka (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah, I wonder how big in three more weeks?


...Jefroka


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 22, 2009)

Bobby doesn't lie when he says Extreme Giants are the largest of all tegus. Great looking baby I can see some white coming in.


----------



## hailo (Jul 22, 2009)

whats yr diet consist of?


----------



## Beasty (Jul 22, 2009)

No kidding! Mine aren't growing NEAR that fast!
I do hope my new baby grows quick though. She's got a lot of catching up to do!
So, what brand of steroids are you using? :mrgreen:


----------



## Jefroka (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey all, I'm feeding ground turkey/liver mix, according to the care sheet on Bobby's site w/ added cod liver oil. He has eaten some crickets and two pinkies in that time. I've offered 3 minute boiled eggs here and there but he didn't really care for eggs. I also dust his food every other day with repti-calcium w/out D3.

Pretty simple diet really. I made up a good size batch and put 2-3 day's worth food portions in zip-loc snack bags and put all the bags in one gallon size bag in the freezer.

I feed him every day, about the same time, once a day.


...Jefroka


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jul 23, 2009)

i got one coming i cant wait!!!!!!
yours looks amazing

how is its temperment?


----------



## Jefroka (Jul 24, 2009)

His temperment thus far is very good. There was one interval where I had to go out of town, where my wife babysat him and he got a little pissy with her. We believe she wasn't going quite "slow" enough with him and when I got back, I had to work with him a little.

Since then our bond has been unbelievable. He is very tame, lets my wife and I pick him up no problem. He will "huff" when he doesn't like something, which we find cute, but no tail whipping, or open mouth ever.


...Jefroka


----------



## Jefroka (Jul 31, 2009)

10 days later: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalus/July312009?authkey=Gv1sRgCP62zPunvuaPtgE#" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalu ... unvuaPtgE#</a><!-- m -->

Looks like he's still just a tad past 16" measured today. Yesterday was the first day he had not eaten since I got him. He was introduced to his new enclosure (Intermediate Tegu Enclosure) day before yesterday.

I tried to feed him yesterday but couldn't get anywhere near him as he went through a definite break in period as a result of the new enclosure. He was very nervous, and showed me how fast he could move if he wanted to, and I mean fast as in lightning fast!

This morning he came out of his hide to bask, like he always does but was still fairly jittery.

I took things very slowly, doing the fist in the cage, little movements at a time thing, to reassure him I was no threat.

He began to lighten up a bit and become comfortable but I knew he was hungry and he showed me so.

He would flick his tongue and bury his snout as he searched the entire cage for food.

He eventually came near my hand and tried to taste my hand three different times, with an open mouth but no actual bite.

I have to say all this was a little nerve racking but deep down I had faith things would work out.

I backed away from the enclosure and he eventually came over to the door and climbed right out onto my arm and up to my shoulder like he had always done!

Brought him to his feeding bin where he wolfed down a good sized meal, success!

Didn't realize I would have to go through a "re-bonding" thing because of the new enclosure, but the lesson has been learned.

BTW, took a few pics of the rock set up so y'all could see how the rocks rest against each other, you can see the ledge and how they interlock with each other, ain't going anywhere.


...Jefroka


----------



## Jer723 (Jul 31, 2009)

i am so jealous of you!lol my tegu has been growing fast also. shes about 14 inches. cant wait till she gets bigger and shows her true colors!!! great enclosure, and great tegu!


----------



## Jefroka (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback!


...Jefroka


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 31, 2009)

You can never tell how Extremes turn out. When I first saw your little guy a while ago I thought he was going to be one of the dark Extremes. Pictures show otherwise. Nice Extreme.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jul 31, 2009)

so far im feeding my extreme everything you been feeding your i hope my turns out like your


----------



## Jefroka (Jul 31, 2009)

About the white coming in, I've been thinking he's going to be kinda dark but perhaps y'all are seeing some foreshadowing that I'm not seeing quite as much.

Either way, I think he's pretty darn cool, and I'm glad he came to me today, I was beginning to worry that he had changed and become shy and perhaps even defensive cause of the new enclosure but all is good for now.


...Jefroka


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 30, 2009)

Latest pics of Beauregard, August 30, 2009: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalus/August302009?authkey=Gv1sRgCMv1lcrN-cfN0wE#" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalu ... rN-cfN0wE#</a><!-- m -->

I've had him two months today, he was hatched June 10, 2009. I don't have a current measurement as he wouldn't stay still enough for accuracy but he is somewhere between 22 and 23" my best guess.

Bobby said they go through color changes and I see he's gotten a little darker since last pictures. His head once gray is more cream colored now. 

I do believe he is in a growth spurt now as he has been looking longer and any pudgyness is going to lenght. Most likely, IMO he will be over two feet long within the next two weeks if not sooner.

I notice they tame as they grow larger, transforming from prey to predator. He is such a joy!


...Jefroka


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 30, 2009)

Stunner! He is a looker. Great job Jefroka


----------



## Beasty (Aug 30, 2009)

Got some incredible growth goin on there! Nice!
Great to have a little one that cooperates and likes to eat. They aren't all like that from the start.


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks Richard! Already itching for a red, crazy huh?


...Jefroka


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 30, 2009)

Beasty said:


> Got some incredible growth goin on there! Nice!
> Great to have a little one that cooperates and likes to eat. They aren't all like that from the start.




Beauregard has never been shy about feeding. Since I've had him, he's only slept in, three times.

Too bad you have to part with your animals, that really sucks. 


...Jefroka


----------

